# Just a few good friends of tchan001



## tchan001

I'm starting this thread to display my collection.
Hope you guys like it.


----------



## tchan001

The Three Amigos
All BNIB and not for sale or trade.









240mm Yoshiaki Fujiwara Kikuryu gyuto crafted by Kiyoshi Kato.




210mm Shigefusa Kitaeji gyuto




210mm Mazaki Hon-sanmai Aogami 2 Damascus gyuto


----------



## IsoJ

Not a bad way to start a thread


----------



## tchan001

I seem to see Porky Pig on my Shig.


----------



## Moooza

Amazing! Please show more. And thank you for naming each knife, helps a lot of people.


----------



## josemartinlopez

tchan001 said:


> I seem to see Porky Pig on my Shig.


I didn’t want to say it but so do I!

Sifu, please accept me as your apprentice!


----------



## Nagakin

tchan001 said:


> I seem to see Porky Pig on my Shig.


and now you can't not see it...


----------



## tchan001

Now I see Porky Pig in my Shig giving me a thumbs up.


----------



## Gregmega

Holy sh1t. Holy sh1t. Holy sh1t.

It’s a rough day when a shig kiteagi is the beater on the block.


----------



## Corradobrit1

tchan001 said:


> Now I see Porky Pig in my Shig giving me a thumbs up.


More like the middle finger 
Please send these to Ma_sha for a spa treatment. His table saw and grinders are feeling neglected.


----------



## tchan001

Ma_sha1 can buy it from me for a billion dollars and make himself a millionaire.


----------



## tchan001

Porky Pig shows to each of us what he wants us to see. I see a thumbs up. And you see... What a clever character.


----------



## j22582536

tchan001 said:


> The Three Amigos
> All BNIB and not for sale or trade.
> View attachment 92630
> 
> View attachment 92631
> 
> 240mm Yoshiaki Fujiwara Kikuryu gyuto crafted by Kiyoshi Kato.
> View attachment 92632
> 
> 210mm Shigefusa Kitaeji gyuto
> View attachment 92634
> 
> 210mm Mazaki Hon-sanmai Aogami 2 Damascus gyuto
> View attachment 92633



That kikuryu is sexy af


----------



## Corradobrit1

tchan001 said:


> Ma_sha1 can buy it from me for a billion dollars and make himself a millionaire.


Paging Ryky


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Those are beautiful. That kato is something else man.


----------



## birdsfan

I am actually seeing a Porky Pig double thumbs up......kind of like the Fonz..... HEEEEEYYYYYYY


----------



## Dave Martell

Nice knives!


----------



## tchan001

The workhorses

*Yoshiaki Fujiwara 240mm Kiritsuke Gyuto 馬車馬 *

*Special Yoshiaki Fujiwara 240mm Gyuto. 馬車馬*
(Kato: Nr 3 ) 

Both BNIB direct from JNS. Not for Sale or for Trade.

My gyuto is actually from a special batch and is numbered 3. If I recall correctly, this batch was sold in 2014 with 3 workhorse gyutos and each had their number engraved on the tang. The descriptions are taken from the emails from JNS to confirm my orders. Can't remember what else made them do special.


----------



## tchan001

Yanick Puig 244mm 135Cr3 sanmai gyuto with octagonal green ebony handle.
























So lucky to be able to buy this off his website. I have tried many times but only successful in adding it to my basket this time. And once it was in the basket, the website gives me plenty of time to fill in the necessary information to buy it. You just have to be lucky enough to get it in your basket. Lucky me.


----------



## IsoJ

That Yanick is pretty sweet , awesome profile. I need one too, need not want


----------



## RockyBasel

Amazing collection - keep them rolling in! Would love to see other rarities


----------



## Robert Lavacca

That grind on that yanick is literally insane. Love it.


----------



## tchan001

Milan Gravier 280mm sanmai mild steel + C130 steel.
Edge is 280mm long, 55mm high at heel, 4 to 0.9mm thick, 248 grams.
Handle is made with a brass collar and a deep red-colored bahia palissander.

The knife has been finished by Milan himself on Ohira Uchigumori so there should not be any low spot.

Found Milan Gravier's IG entry.


----------



## tchan001

Raquin 248mm 145gyuto

Steel 145sc with soft iron cladding
Edge lenght 248mm
Heel height 52,3mm
Weight 231gr
Handle octagonal handle from Anton.


----------



## tchan001

My Three French Friends

Many people want to be better acquainted with them. But difficult to gather them all together for a group photo.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

tchan001 said:


> My Three French Friends
> 
> Many people want to be better acquainted with them. But difficult to gather them all together for a group picture.
> 
> View attachment 97691


I’m not sure why but ever since I snagged a couple yo handled Jiro’s i’ve been really into westerns. That milan is extremely bad*** man. What a knife.


----------



## RockyBasel

What lovely friends you have! Mine are only Japanese friends - I need to branch out! The Gravier in particular is stunning. Is that a custom?


----------



## tchan001

Not sure. I got my Gravier off BST.


----------



## tchan001

Manaka Hamono - KISUKE ATS-34 stainless steel 240mm gyuto with octagonal rosewood handle.


----------



## tchan001

Mazaki 240mm kasumi gyuto with ho wood D-shape handle. 
White steel with iron cladding. 
Charcoal, water quenched for extra hardness. Possibly from the last batch of Mazaki from JNS which I purchased October 2020.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

tchan001 said:


> Manaka Hamono - KISUKE ATS-34 stainless steel 240mm gyuto with octagonal rosewood handle.
> 
> View attachment 97756
> View attachment 97757
> View attachment 97758
> View attachment 97759
> View attachment 97760
> View attachment 97761
> View attachment 97762



How is the steel?


----------



## IsoJ

I would like to hear more about the Manaka Hamono? Have you use it yet?


----------



## tchan001

The Manaka Hamono has just arrived at the office so I have no comments on performance yet. So far it seems very sharp out of the box as I ran my fingertip lightly across the edge.


----------



## RockyBasel

Yesterday I got the mazaki too, let see how it performs, but I was not impressed by how it looks - looked like a rush job. 

Today I should get a Manaka Hamono 

“Great minds think alike”


----------



## tchan001

Manaka Hamono - KISUKE Aogami 1 Honwarikomi Tsuchime Kurouchi Wa-Gyuto 245mm with octagonal rosewood and black pakka wood handle.


----------



## RockyBasel

Very nice! I get mine today too - the blue 2. Have to pick it up from UZpS


----------



## tchan001

My Mazaki knives

Mazaki 240mm kasumi white steel iron-cladded gyuto with ho wood D-shape handle. Steel is charcoal, water quenched for extra hardness. 
Mazaki 210mm nashiji white 2 steel handled with ebony, corian, and nickel silver rings.
Mazaki 210mm aogami 2 damascus.


----------



## tchan001

Meet the Dalmans

275mm Dalman S-grind AEBL
240 Dalman-Birgersson collaboration warikomi convex grind
Dalman 185 x 80 mm thin cleaver


----------



## RockyBasel

Can I also stay for dinner? And not just meet them


----------



## tchan001

275mm Dalman S-grind AEBL with birch burl handle and reindeer antler ferrule.
275mm x 57mm
HRC 64
3mm -> 0.9mm spine taper
240g


----------



## tchan001

240 Dalman-Birgersson collaboration warikomi convex grind with masur birch handle.
240mm x 57mm
Water quenched warikomi laminate with HT to HRC 65-66





















A sweet knife which came packaged with Swedish Krytoniter candy.


----------



## tchan001

Dalman 185 x 80 mm thin cleaver with bog oak handle
Carbon tool steel thin cleaver
HRC 65
3mm spine with taper
Seems to have an s-grind


----------



## tchan001

BB and his half-brother

Birgersson 210 warikomi gyuto
Dalman-Birgersson collaboration 240 warikomi convex grind


----------



## josemartinlopez

So how do the two compare in terms of cutting?


----------



## tchan001

Haven't tried yet. Probably as well as yours


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Very nice collection you have there.


----------



## tchan001

Birgersson 210 warikomi gyuto #8 with masur birch handle.
warikomi with mild steel outer and hi carbon steel core.
217mm x 52mm
2.01mm thick at stamp
165g


----------



## tchan001

Leave it to Cleaver

CCK 1803 SS Chopper #3 with SS handle
CCK SS Bone Chopper? #2 with SS handle (not sure of catalog number)
Tesshu (Munetoshi) Bone Chopper with koa handle
Dalman 185 x 80mm thin cleaver

CCKs are the beaters


----------



## RockyBasel

Oh wow, amazing Dalman family - these are such good knives. Leave it to Cleaver


----------



## RockyBasel

tchan001 said:


> The workhorses
> 
> *Yoshiaki Fujiwara 240mm Kiritsuke Gyuto 馬車馬
> 
> Special Yoshiaki Fujiwara 240mm Gyuto. 馬車馬*
> (Kato: Nr 3 )
> 
> Both BNIB direct from JNS. Not for Sale or for Trade.
> 
> My gyuto is actually from a special batch and is numbered 3. If I recall correctly, this batch was sold in 2014 with 3 workhorse gyutos and each had their number engraved on the tang. The descriptions are taken from the emails from JNS to confirm my orders. Can't remember what else made them do special.
> 
> View attachment 93223
> View attachment 93224



you don’t need to know what made them special - just look at them, they ARE special- thanks, amazing!


----------



## dafox

tchan001 said:


> Leave it to Cleaver
> 
> CCK 1803 SS Chopper #3 with SS handle
> CCK SS Bone Chopper? #2 with SS handle (not sure of catalog number)
> Tesshu (Munetoshi) Bone Chopper with koa handle
> Dalman 185 x 80mm thin cleaver
> 
> CCKs are the beaters
> 
> View attachment 99906


Where did you find the CCK'S


----------



## tchan001

I live in Hong Kong so I got the CCK cleavers directly from their shop at 316, G/F, 318 Shanghai St, Yau Ma Tei.


----------



## RockyBasel

Nice!


----------



## tchan001

Yu Kurosaki SG2 Hammered Senko 240mm gyuto with snakewood octagonal handle and blond buffalo horn ferrule.
HRC 62-63


----------



## RockyBasel

I am not a huge Kurosaki fan, but this one looks special


----------



## tchan001

The Kato and the Kato-esque

Bought a used Kato standard so I can finally use a Kato while my BNIB Kato remain BNIB.
I can now compare it with another knife I bought previously which the previous owner had smdescribed as Kato-esque in grind.

EM Knives 240 x 58mm gyuto in 1.2442 monosteel

Kato 210 standard gyuto kasumi finish


----------



## tchan001

Kato 210 standard gyuto kasumi finish with custom handle.
205mm x 46mm
202 grams
The handle is described by the previous owner as Koa? and bone spacer. I don't know exactly what the handle material is, seems like either koa or ringed gidgee. Perhaps someone more knowledgeable can let me know.
I can finally try out a Kato and leave my BNIB Katos BNIB.


----------



## RockyBasel

OMG unicorn knives - the other knife (non-Kato) who is that, that looks like a great knife


----------



## tchan001

EM Knives 250mm x 58mm 1.2442 mono with compression koa handle. Amazing chatoyance.
Blade at 253mm
Heel at 58mm
262 grams

Described by the previous owner as 
"WH grind with Kato-esque grind, good distal taper, nailing flexing edge. 
One-piece compression Koa handle, with visible dowel through the top. 
Balance point on makers mark. Super clean. 
This reminds me very much of a cross between my Tilman, Devin, and Kato. 
Takes a really nice patina over time. 
Not super reactive but definitely a carbon steel."
























Video of the handle from maker's IG


----------



## RockyBasel

Wow, this is a beautiful knife. Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## tchan001

Yanick 270mm x 61mm 135Cr3 sanmai wrought iron gyuto with violet wood handle.
Water quenched.
Thickness: 4.9mm to 1.4mm
Weight: 254 grams
The wrought iron pattern is very subtle.









































Gyuto- San Maï- Wrought iron / 135Cr3- Handle on Violet wood – Yanick Knives







yanick-knives.com


----------



## RockyBasel

Oh wow! Congrats on an amazing knife - the pics are gorgeous


----------



## tchan001

Milan Gravier 195x49mm mild steel + c130 sanmai with Teak burl handle and walnut saya.
Water quenched
Thickness: 5mm to 1.5mm
180 grams


----------



## RockyBasel

I see no picture


----------



## RockyBasel

I see it now , they must have uploaded just as I was sending. I was so keen on Gravier that I typed faster than the pics could load haha


----------



## tchan001

Metal Monkey 257mm Riverland Damascus with dyed musar birch handle and dyed zebrabone ferrule.
Riverland Damascus composed of 1095/1084/15n20
HRC62
The sculpted handle is so comfortable. Superb fit and finish.
This knife reminds me of the Tsukasa Hinoura River Jump.


----------



## RockyBasel

It is called Riverland. It may as well be called River Jump! It has that Tsoukasa Hinoura look - equally stunning in my view - would love to hear more about it

the handle is gorgeous


----------



## tchan001

Shigefusa 240mm Kasumi with d-shaped magnolia handle and Buffalo horn ferrule.

Swedish carbon steel
246mm x 51.3mm
Thickness: 
5.6mm at handle
3.4mm at heel
2.2mm at middle
1.1mm at 1cm from tip
Weight 205 grams


----------



## tchan001

Kagekiyo Ginsan 240mm with oval walnut handle (CKC version)
230x46.78mm
170 gram


----------



## tchan001

Haley DesRosiers 210mm Batsauce Damascus integral bolster gyuto with redwood burl handle.
Weight: 199 grams

This is probably the pièce de résistance of my kitchen knife collection and is my first Damascus knife from an ABS Master Smith. When you consider buying a knife from an ABS MS, realize that their Damascus is what got them their title so it makes sense to try to collect their Damascus knives. It is especially hard to get a Haley DesRosiers Damascus kitchen knife because she does not specialize in kitchen knives. Furthermore, she fishes commercially in Alaska during the fishing season. So think about how precious and few kitchen knives are made by her especially in Damascus of her own design. It is my pleasure to finally acquire this knife into my collection from probably the current best female knifemaker in the world.


----------



## RockyBasel

Ooooh...this is a rarity. It’s like the mythical whale “moby dick” that fisherman never see - she also happens to be a fisherwoman

Also, it’s an integral bolster - seeing much more this structure lately 

given all of the amazing knives you have - including Kikuryu, what makes this piece de resistance for you? I mean the competitors for that title are fierce

i am just drooling for this one


----------



## tchan001

It is a rarity by the best female knifemaker in the world today. She only received her ABS MS in 2015. She probably only produces knives half the year at most. She makes many different kinds of knives and many are not Damascus knives. You can probably make a good guesstimate how few Haley DesRosiers MS Damascus kitchen knives exists in the world.

It's a western integral.

The batsauce Damascus is designed and forged by the maker from six bars of steel.

The Damascus pattern is fine and subtle.

The redwood burl is well-chosen with beautiful reddish colors swirling around within a comfortable sculpted natural wood handle.

The weight is not too heavy so it should be quite nimble.

It has some distal taper even though the knife is already thin.

Haven't tried out the cutting performance yet but have big expectations for it.


----------



## crockerculinary

I probably overuse this word, but that is a truly elegant blade.


----------



## Southpaw

tchan001 said:


> My Mazaki knives
> 
> Mazaki 240mm kasumi white steel iron-cladded gyuto with ho wood D-shape handle. Steel is charcoal, water quenched for extra hardness.
> Mazaki 210mm nashiji white 2 steel handled with ebony, corian, and nickel silver rings.
> Mazaki 210mm aogami 2 damascus.
> 
> View attachment 99081
> View attachment 99082
> View attachment 99083
> View attachment 99084


That middle handle, did u get that from KnS? I’m thinking of putting that on the Kato I have lined up, but I’m scared it’s thicker than I like. What are your impressions?


----------



## tchan001

The middle one was bought from a retailer in Hong Kong. The handle is gorgeous and is hefty which helped move the balance point back towards the heel so think about how you like the balance of your knife before switching handles. I don't know how this handle compares with the one from KnS though.


----------



## tchan001

Isasmedjan 247x58 workhorse gyuto with wrought iron cladding over 1.2519 core steel.
Single piece red mallee burl handle.
Finished on uchigumori by maker.
274 grams
64-65 hrs
Thickness of spine:
5.1 out of handle
4.3 above heel
2.4 at middle of blade
0.8 approx. 1 cm from tip
Another fabulous knife from Sweden.


----------



## IsoJ

tchan001 said:


> Isasmedjan 247x58 workhorse gyuto with wrought iron cladding over 1.2519 core steel.
> Single piece red mallee burl handle.
> Finished on uchigumori by maker.
> 274 grams
> 64-65 hrs
> Thickness of spine:
> 5.1 out of handle
> 4.3 above heel
> 2.4 at middle of blade
> 0.8 approx. 1 cm from tip
> Another fabulous knife from Sweden.
> View attachment 102599
> View attachment 102600
> View attachment 102601
> View attachment 102602
> View attachment 102603
> View attachment 102604
> View attachment 102605
> View attachment 102606


Let me know when you are ready to send this to Finland


----------



## RockyBasel

Crazy distal taper! I am drooling over this one 

Would love to see your Swedish collection all together


----------



## labor of love

tchan001 said:


> Kagekiyo Ginsan 240mm with oval walnut handle (CKC version)
> 230x46.78mm
> 170 gram
> View attachment 101758
> View attachment 101759
> View attachment 101760
> View attachment 101761


How do you feel about this knife? It might be the nicest one in your collection! Oh and a dalman and the isasmedjan.


----------



## tchan001

Great knife. Love Ginsan steel and the handle is so grippy even when wet.


----------



## labor of love

tchan001 said:


> Great knife. Love Ginsan steel and the handle is so grippy even when wet.


She’s the one.


----------



## TSF415

tchan001 said:


> Isasmedjan 247x58 workhorse gyuto with wrought iron cladding over 1.2519 core steel.
> Single piece red mallee burl handle.
> Finished on uchigumori by maker.
> 274 grams
> 64-65 hrs
> Thickness of spine:
> 5.1 out of handle
> 4.3 above heel
> 2.4 at middle of blade
> 0.8 approx. 1 cm from tip
> Another fabulous knife from Sweden.
> View attachment 102647
> 
> View attachment 102599
> View attachment 102600
> View attachment 102601
> View attachment 102602
> View attachment 102603
> View attachment 102604
> View attachment 102605
> View attachment 102606


Is this the one from the auction? I thought I won it but my IG just tweaked out. Congrats


----------



## tchan001

Yes, from the auction. I was lucky.


----------



## tchan001

Welcoming a new addition to the Dalman family.

Dalman 242mm x 54mm stainless AEB-L s-grind gyuto with masur birch handle.
64-65 hrc
Balanced about 3 cm in on the blade from heel, so slightly blade forward balanced.

What a sweet knife with sweet packaging from a sweet maker.


----------



## Qapla'

tchan001 said:


> Welcoming a new addition to the Dalman family.
> 
> Dalman 242mm x 54mm stainless AEB-L s-grind gyuto with masur birch handle.
> 64-65 hrc
> Balanced about 3 cm in on the blade from heel, so slightly blade forward balanced.
> 
> What a sweet knife with sweet packaging from a sweet maker.


Does it cut the Kryptoniters better than the other knives you normally use do?


----------



## tchan001

It's a special tool for opening up Kryptoniter packaging.


----------



## tchan001

The Dark and Light sides of Kippington
(carbon vs stainless) 

267mm 52100 "heavyweight laser" gyuto with tiger myrtle handle 
235mm CPM-154 work-pony gyuto with pine handle


----------



## tchan001

Kippington 267mm x 55mm 52100 "heavyweight laser" gyuto with tiger myrtle and g10 handle
245 gram


----------



## tchan001

Kippington 235mm x 55mm CPM-154 work-pony convex grind gyuto with octagonal Pine/Brass/G10 handle
190 grams


----------



## RockyBasel

The distal taper on the kippington blows my mind!


----------



## TSF415

tchan001 said:


> Kippington 267mm x 55mm 52100 "heavyweight laser" gyuto with tiger myrtle and g10 handle
> 245 gram
> 
> View attachment 103099
> View attachment 103101
> View attachment 103102
> View attachment 103103
> View attachment 103104



Beautiful. I have a similar one in his cue. Love to hear what you think of it.


----------



## tchan001

Black Lotus Knives 235 x 53mm Western sanmai integral stainless clad with 52100 & 15N20 pattern weld core with matching Arizona Desert Ironwood burl handle and saya .
294 grams
Balance point at makers mark
Convex workhorse grind

I have always admired the beautiful Black Lotus knives shown by other KKF members and so I am so happy to finally get one of my own. The desert ironwood burl only adds to its stunning beauty. And the damascus core is very subtle running along the edge and the spine.


----------



## marc4pt0

Such a beautiful blade.


----------



## RockyBasel

It is over the top - an integral bolster at that - meticulously crafted. Work of art - hope it sees good use in the kitchen as well as being a show-piece. I think Haley is getting her run for the money here


----------



## tchan001

Smedja Aspen 240x56mm 52100 s-grind with burnt oak handle.
62-63 hrc.
4 mm spine at heel, medium taper.
212 grams

Another high quality Swedish knife.


----------



## tchan001

Xerxes #88 214x51mm 1.2562/1.2063/1.2510 350-layer performance damascus with desert ironwood/bog oak handle.
Weight: 195g
Thickness: tang 3.7mm, choil 3.4mm, middle 2.3mm, 20mm before the tip 1.1mm
Shape of handle: Rokkaku-hanmaru (above angular, below oval / upside angular, underside oval) 

When I first saw this knife, it looked like a very nice rustic knife with a desert ironwood handle. When I looked more carefully at the video, I finally saw the subtle Damascus pattern. So many intricate layers yet barely noticeable when you glance at it. Amazing knife once again from a great maker. It took almost 2 months to arrive but well worth the wait.



































88# 21er Gyuto mit Leistungsdamast


Ein 21er Gyuto mit einem zurückhaltenden Leistungsdamast und einem Griff aus Wüsteneisenholz




www.xerxes-knives-shop.com


----------



## RockyBasel

Really special knife! Craftsmanship is clearly evident


----------



## tchan001

Desert Ironwood kitchen utensils.
3 spoons and 2 spatulas
12-13 inches long.

I love ironwood and thought these beauties would be a great addition to my kitchen.


----------



## josemartinlopez

Whoa where did you get these? Nice! There are some great buys on places like Etsy, some American craftsmen using recycled hardwood. I bought a set from LyonWood for use with copper cookware, for tin or silver lining.


----------



## RockyBasel

Gorgeous! And functional - always in refined taste @tchan001


----------



## tchan001

Tanaka Ironwood R2 collection
240mm gyuto
210mm gyuto
150mm petty


TSF415 said:


> I read somewhere that a tanaka ironwood is a great beginners knife.


Here is my small collection of these great beginner knives. Not easy to find these days. Love Ironwood.


----------



## RockyBasel

Not only do they look good, but they perform exceptionally well. Beautiful family

Sure they they are a good starter knife - if you are willing to pay about 1,000 euro or so for the 240 mm


----------



## TSF415

tchan001 said:


> Tanaka Ironwood R2 collection
> 240mm gyuto
> 210mm gyuto
> 150mm petty
> 
> Here is my small collection of these great beginner knives. Not easy to find these days. Love Ironwood.
> View attachment 105466
> View attachment 105467
> View attachment 105468



I think you’re far beyond beginner at this point. 

I have a a good ole basic r2 Tanaka on the way. I haven’t reached ironwood levels yet.


----------



## RockyBasel

TSF415 said:


> I think you’re far beyond beginner at this point.
> 
> I have a a good ole basic r2 Tanaka on the way. I haven’t reached ironwood levels yet.


Is the steel not the same? Only the handle is different in desert ironwood no?


----------



## tchan001

My Tanaka Ironwood R2 are full tang western handles. Not wa-handles.


----------



## RockyBasel

But the blade is the same or not? Or is it a completely different knife than the Wa handle


----------



## tchan001

RockyBasel said:


> But the blade is the same or not? Or is it a completely different knife than the Wa handle








western vs traditional japanese handles


I'm in the middle of trying to choose a new Japanese knife. My current knife is a victoranox style, plastic handle chef knife, profile similar to a gyuto. Also using a cheap stainless santoku. What I'd like to know is how the experience differs between a full tang western handle and Japanese...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com




Steel is the same but more steel in a western handle blade. Probably need more steel on the blade end of a yo handle as well to keep better balance because ironwood is dense and heavy.


----------



## tchan001

Alfredsson 230mm x 50mm AEB-L S-grind K-tip gyuto with full tang walnut handle.
"The Pincher"
210 gram
HRC 63
S-grind with blended shoulders.
Balance point at pinch grip.

This knife was a special event for Christmas. His fans on IG were shown design specs to vote on and the final product was customized to the most popular specs. Fully paid in November 2020 and shipped in early December 2020 targeting delivery prior to Christmas. Limited to 24 knives, this is one of the best deals I have encountered this year. Maybe Alfredsson is hidden amongst the abundance of great Swedish knifemakers, but I'd suggest checking out his great knives while they are still relatively unknown and well-priced. There is even someone on this forum who decided to cheat on his collection of Dalmans to try out one of Alfredsson's creations.
Enough said, enjoy the pictures.


----------



## RockyBasel

I like his vision - very Scandinavian - modern, sleek, minimalist, and very functional

Would love to hear more about how he is in action

Thanks for sharing


----------



## tchan001

HHH 270mm x 54mm 1080/15n20 Random Twist Damascus Integral Gyuto with Blue Dyed Quilted Maple handle and Mammoth Ivory spacer.
HRC 61
Weight: 336 grams
Spine at heel: 3.59mm


----------



## RockyBasel

Stunning!


----------



## tchan001

Milan Gravier 250x63mm mild steel + c130 sanmai with oval boxwood handle.
Japanese natural stone Kasumi finish.
232 grams

A tall gorgeous French knife from a great maker.


----------



## RockyBasel

This one I wanted!


----------



## tchan001

*Myoushu*

Jean-Jose Tritz 243x63mm UHC sanmai clad damascus gyuto with desert ironwood burl handle and unknown wood saya.

The Ultra High Carbon (UHC) core is made of TWR/1.2513+ 145SC and very thin strips 75ni8.
TWR/1.2513/135WCrV4 is a vintage steel once produced in small quantities for the former GDR/DDR
C: 1.4%, Cr: 0.4%, W: 1.1%, V: 0.2%, Si: 0.4%
C145SC
C: 1.45%, Mn: 0.3%, Cu: 0.03%
75Ni8 is a simple nickel steel
C: 0.7%, Ni: 2%
This core steel is firewelded with about 200 layers. As the two main steel have an average content of 1.4% carbon, the resulting damascus material can be called ultra high carbon without exaggeration.

The jacket is a composition of two different damascus with different carbon contents.
DDB damascus is composed by soft pure iron (butteriron), 1.2002 file steel with 1.2% C, and 75Ni8 nickelsteel.
DDB1 damascus is contains S700 construction steel with low C content but 2% Mn, and 75Ni8 nickelsteel.
Both parts were firewelded and forged out separately then restacked and mixed with filesteel and nickelsteel to build up volume and develop the desired effects. The jacket has about 120 layers.

After jacket and core damascus materials wer calibrated to each other, they were combined into a 3 layered block with the UHC damascus inside. Then firewelded at the lowest possible temperature folowed by careful outforging at a specific temperature to avid delamination and enhance the grain size of the edge.

Finally the blade is forged out with a handheld hammer. The thickness after surface manipulation was kept under 0.5mm variation to ensure the best chatoyance and also to keep the core/edge in the middle. After great care with heat treatment, the blade was worked with whetstones followed by handsanding and etching.

This blade was begun in August 2020 and finished in November 2020

Blade dimensions
Edge length: 243mm
Blade width at the heel: 63mm
Blade thickness at the handle: 4,2mm
50mm away from the tip: 1mm.
Weight: 248 grams
Geometry: convex
Balance at pinch point

This blade is a dream. JJT says that "This is my best blade for 2020 in this price class." A very expensive piece but exquisite. The blade has lot of chatoyance mixed within the different types of damascus. The desert ironwood burl also has a lot of chatoyance. Thus the saya was chosen to be more plain to give it more balance. As the original owner of such a highend knife, I have naming rights to the blade. So I have decided to find a fitting name and will call it "Myoushu".

There are two interpretations of this Japanese Term.
妙手 is a Japanese term from the game of go for a splendid brilliant move.
妙趣 is a Japanese term for exquisite beauty or charm.


----------



## alterwisser

That is GORGEOUS. And JJT knows his stuff ....


----------



## picturepoet

wow, congratulations, this is the highest level of craftsmanship, like his work very much


----------



## daddy yo yo

I am not a fan of damascus. But this one is breathtakingly beautiful. Wow! Congratulations, this is a gem!!!


----------



## daddy yo yo

What does the JJT weigh?


----------



## tchan001

248 grams


----------



## tchan001

Haburn 230mm x 53mm AEB-L s-grind with redwood burl handle with copper bolster and spacers. 
Weight 241g
Balance at heel
Nice stainless from a great maker. The copper bolsters and spacers perfectly matches the redwood burl handle which dances with beautiful chatoyance.


----------



## tchan001

Mert Tansu Bjorkman’s Twist Damasteel 230mm x 55mm with bronze bolster and ironwood handle
Weight 212 grams
Convex grind


----------



## marc4pt0

Damn that’s sexy. Mert’s work is top notch


----------



## stereo.pete

Well, that's one hell of a collection. You've got great taste!


----------



## marc4pt0

I went back to that Tansu bst thread at least 20 times. More likely 40 times, but I wasn’t counting. That’ll be one that got away.


----------



## RockyBasel

Now we wait for what is to come in 2021


----------



## tchan001

Steel by Lundbergs 282mm x 58mm uddeholm 26c3 with desert ironwood handle with buffalo horn ferrule and tin spacers.
HRC 63-64
Flat grind with slight convex edge.
Thickness:
at handle 4mm
middle of blade 2.5mm
1 cm from tip 0.4mm
248 grams
balance point in front of maker's mark.

This has to be one of the best bargains I've picked up in a long time. Steel by Lundbergs is a very reasonably priced Swedish maker and the knife was offered at a discount because it had some hamon like spots on the mono steel blade as well as some roughness to the horn ferrule. I think it adds character. To top it off, the handle is made with desert ironwood which is one of my favorite wood.
Definitely another Swedish maker to keep your eyes on.


----------



## RockyBasel

What a way to start the néw year - it’s an incredibly beautiful knife - and a great deal in pricing on top

The fit, finish, and handle all looks amazing

Would love to hear more


----------



## tchan001

Kagekiyo 240mm blue 1 damascus wide bevel gyuto with octagonal ebony handle with brass ferrule and endcap
Hrc: 64+
Weight: 267g
Full length: 384mm
Blade length: 230mm
Height at heel: 50mm
Thickness at heel: 3.9mm
Thickness 1cm from tip: 1mm

Bought this gorgeous blade from KTH in Hong Kong. Normally people worry about the ebony handle being slippery when wet but the brass ferrule and endcap add a slight bit of roughness to prevent that. Top notch fit and finish. Great knife and free local shipping for me. What more could I ask for?


----------



## o_in_nyc

tchan001 said:


> The Three Amigos
> All BNIB and not for sale or trade.
> View attachment 92630
> 
> View attachment 92631
> 
> 240mm Yoshiaki Fujiwara Kikuryu gyuto crafted by Kiyoshi Kato.
> View attachment 92632
> 
> 210mm Shigefusa Kitaeji gyuto
> View attachment 92634
> 
> 210mm Mazaki Hon-sanmai Aogami 2 Damascus gyuto
> View attachment 92633


really NICE!


----------



## tchan001

The Artificery 213mm x 54 mm woodgrain pattern stainless CPM154/AEB-L Damascus integral gyuto with amboyna burl handle. 200g weight
Made by William Brigham with his own stainless Damascus made from CPM154 and AEB-L. Matched with a spectacularly colorful reddish amboyna burl handle, this is a work of kitchen knife art.


----------



## RockyBasel

I need more Tchan knives to look at


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

That's right @tchan001 you slacker go find more expensive knives  We haven't seen anything in the 5 figures range yet.

I have been very sad since you declined a JJT passaround...


----------



## tchan001

Marius Smide 240x60mm Black Tiger Damascus integral bolster gyuto with bog oak handle and dyed birch bark spacer.

This knife has a low layer twist damascus and a forged integral bolster. Handle is made out of bog oak from a ship wreck found in Stockholm archipelago.
The steel is heat treated to 62 hrc and has a laser grind, nail flexing edge.

Length Edge: 240mm
Length overall: 370mm
Height at Heel: 60mm
Spine taper: 8mm out from bolster to very thin.
Weight: 313g
Steel: 15N20 and 15LM
Handle: Bog oak and dyed birch bark spacer



















Another beautiful Swedish knife joins the collection.


----------



## DrEriksson

tchan001 said:


> Marius Smide 240x60mm Black Tiger Damascus integral bolster gyuto with bog oak handle and dyed birch bark spacer.



Cool that you snagged this one. I thought it was strange that it did not get sold quicker. Looks so sweet.


----------



## RockyBasel

This is a gorgeous knife from an amazing Swedish maker. I am hoping I can get my grubby little paws on a Marius Smide soon!


----------



## wombat

That is beautiful! Love the Kagekiyo too.


----------



## therealtiojaime

Man, these are beautiful knives. Very classy looking. I may have to start over.


----------



## Sparten007

tchan001 said:


> The Artificery 213mm x 54 mm woodgrain pattern stainless CPM154/AEB-L Damascus integral gyuto with amboyna burl handle. 200g weight
> Made by William Brigham with his own stainless Damascus made from CPM154 and AEB-L. Matched with a spectacularly colorful reddish amboyna burl handle, this is a work of kitchen knife art.
> View attachment 110966
> View attachment 110965
> View attachment 110968
> View attachment 110969
> View attachment 110970
> View attachment 110971


This looks very familiar!!


----------



## tchan001

Manaka Hamono 琰ENN 240mm
Blade material: outside Soft iron + carbon steel blue 2 (aogami 2)
core of carbon blue steel 1
Handle is duo-tone rosewood burl with buffalo horn and patterned silver ring.
weight: 259g

Ordered in October 2020 and finally arrives in August 2021. My dealer says Manaka blades don't usually come with handles now except the ones sent to Miura. So I went with one of the premium handles and it looks fantastic. Balance point with my handle is at the 琰 kanji.


----------



## RockyBasel

The combination of metal on this one is unique - would love to hear more about this one - in terms of how it is to use


----------



## tchan001

There was a Manaka ENN posted earlier and it is a sweet knife, but when you come across something which looks oddly similar but at a much lower price point, you just have to take a look.

Miyazaki x Zahocho 230mm Tsuchime Kurouchi Aogami #2 Damascus Sanmai ironclad gyuto⁣ with mono octagonal oak handle
Core steel: Aogami #2
Total length: 388mm
Blade length: 231mm
Weight: 219g
Spine thickness 
Spine thickness at handle: 3.1mm
Spine thickness at middle: 2.4mm
Spine thickness 1cm from the tip: 1.6mm
Edge/bevel: 50:50


































Haruki Miyazaki, born in 1985, is a young blacksmith from Goto, Nagasaki. For five years, he apprenticed under Toshio Ooba who is known for his hakata knives (a regional variation of the bunka). After the apprenticeship, he traveled all over Japan to gain more knowledge from other blacksmiths including the famous blacksmith Yukinori Shirataka (†2017) who was considered a living national treasure.⁣
⁣
In 2011, Miyazaki finally opened his own workshop. He makes various knives using aogami#2, shirogami#2, aogami super, and ginsan. He is also known for his "Tsubaki knife" or the hakata.⁣


----------



## RockyBasel

So how is it compared to your Manaka?


----------



## tchan001

Haven't had a chance to use either, but the comparing the Mazaki ENN with the MxZ is probably like comparing a Ferrari with a Tesla.


----------



## Sparten007

tchan001 said:


> The Artificery 213mm x 54 mm woodgrain pattern stainless CPM154/AEB-L Damascus integral gyuto with amboyna burl handle. 200g weight
> Made by William Brigham with his own stainless Damascus made from CPM154 and AEB-L. Matched with a spectacularly colorful reddish amboyna burl handle, this is a work of kitchen knife art.
> View attachment 110966
> View attachment 110965
> View attachment 110968
> View attachment 110969
> View attachment 110970
> View attachment 110971



This is very familiar. I think she was mine at one point. I could be wrong !!


----------



## tchan001

Just received a Majime bought off BST.




















Majime Knives 220mm x 53.5mm S-grind AEB-L Gyuto

164 grams; balanced at the heel
Handle length 138 mm
Spine thickness:
2.7 mm above the heel,
2.7 mm in the middle,
2.0 mm at 2 inches from the tip,
0.6 mm at 1 cm from the tip

Produced in July 2020 and released under the name "Nobu", the handle was reduced by the original owner from 150mm to 138mm to achieve better balance. He also thinned it slightly behind the edge for better performance.

I bought this knife because I had always wanted to try out a Majime and this BST offering was a great deal. AEB-L is a great stainless option for humid Hong Kong.

The s-grind appears to be a 60-40 which favors right-handedness. This is the new grind Majime had shown in his IG during July 2020.

Not sure exactly what the handle material is but gold and brown patterned wood with blueish resin dancing on the surface along with the natural wood grain.

Quite a beauty.


----------



## tchan001

My custom Mathias Ekman has finally arrived. I asked for an AEB-L S-grind with a bog oak handle and a musk ox horn spacer. Mathias produced a work of art.
























270x55mm AEB-L stainless S-grind with handle made from bog oak, musk ox horn spacer and a peened brass butt.
Comes with a matching saya made from big oak, masur birch spacer, and a peened brass pin.
Weight: 236g
Balance: between the maker's mark and the heel.
The edge is very thin so I'll have to be careful when using it.

So excited to finally get this beautiful knife from such a talented young Swedish maker. It is well worth the wait of over 1 year. I highly recommend checking out this maker.

Video from Mathias Ekman's IG post of this finished knife.


----------



## tchan001

Got so lucky with BST and bought a Comet 225 x 56.7mm 52100 righty asymmetrical convex grind. Handle should be Stabilized Black Ash Burl and African Blackwood. Weight is 256g. Balance should be at the head of the Comet. I should be the 6th owner of this great knife. The 4th owner had professionally thinned and refinished it before selling it onwards. It should have been unused thereafter.


















I was very lucky to be able to purchase this highly sought after knife. And it turns out Dan also lives in Hong Kong so we just met up the day after the ad and settled. Dan is such a great guy, I'm sure we will meet up later on to talk more about knives and other stuff. Definitely the fastest and smoothest transaction on BST I have had. Lucky me. Thanks Dan.

The knife seems to have been produced in December 2017 and I found links to it on IG.


----------



## RockyBasel

You are lucky to find this rarity!


----------



## tchan001

Fredrik Spare 220x48mm Coreless 1.2419/15n20 Damascus gyuto with octagonal bog oak handle and hammered brass bolster. Comes with a saya of unknown wood. 
Weight: 156g





















There is a plethora of great Swedish makers and Fredrik Spare is one of the ones I had wanted to try. Great maker who offers great knives at great prices. What a delight to get the chance from BST for this beauty. And to top it off, it is also an affordable coreless damascus not made from Japanese VG10/VG2. Certainly a lot cheaper than a coreless gyuto from Shoichi Hashimoto.

Bought from BST but knife was originally from Modern Cooking.
https://moderncooking.com/fredrik-spare-gyuto-220mm-damascus-1-2419-15n20-bog-oak-with-saya/


----------



## tchan001

Isasmedjan 240mm gyuto 26c3 core 15n20/UHB20c damascus clad with full tang integral amboyna handle and matching saya
HRC: 64+
Weight: 323g
Grind: Convex
Spine Heel: 4.65mm
Spine Mid: 2.65mm
Spine Tip (20mm before): 1.7mm
Blade Height: 54.5mm
Balance at maker's mark.

My first full tang integral. Has a lot of heft and should be quite a workhorse. The rugged look cladded with densely packed damascus pattern matches well with the vibrant reddish amboyna handle and saya. Such a beauty.


----------



## tchan001

Newham 240mm W2 Honyaki with Katalox burl handle and Yorrell Burl saya
Steel: W2 Carbon Steel

The hamon has a nice subtle activity across the blade below the hardening line with even a peak of something very subtle above. The hamon becomes more wispy as it progresses up the blade to a cloudy tip. 

This blade has been convex ground with near continuous distal taper to create an extremely fine and sharp tip and cutting edge. The primary bevels have been highly polished to show off the hamon and the spine and choil rounded and polished for comfort. The edge has been sharpened to 4k on whetstones. 

The handle is a western style hidden tang with a copper, black g10 and copper spacers and stunning Katalox burl. The handle has a number of facets to sit comfortably in the palm of the hand with a rounded belly for comfort. The knife balancing at the makers mark ensuring lightweight high performance. 

This knife also comes with a highly figured Yorrell burl saya. The sheath has been lined with leather to better protect the highly polished blade and has a tapered copper retention pin.

Tested Hardness: 65 HRC 
Grind: Convex primary bevels
Total length: 380mm
Handle length: 138mm
Length of cutting edge: 240mm
Blade height at heel: 54mm
Spine thickness - 
Above heel: 3.1mm 
Midway: 2.3mm
10mm before tip: 0.3mm
Weight: 237g 

Will Newham knives have such amazing fit and finish. And I love his handles. His knives are a great bargain for the quality offered. This is my second Will Newham and simply gorgeous.


----------



## marc4pt0

That was the one I wanted as well. Good taste, great choice


----------



## tchan001

HHH 208x57 1080/15n20 Feather Damascus Gyuto
HRC: 61
Handle: Hidden Tang Western, Highly Contoured. Russian Masur Birch , Musk Ox Spacer, Yellow G10 and Black G10 Bolster

Another great knife from Blademaster Randy Haas.


----------



## tchan001

Kamon massdrop 225mm Denty KU 1.2519 Gyuto with Bog Oak handle and Stainless heirloom end caps with Saya
Steel: 1.2519
HRC: 65
Weight: 207g

Came with a few pieces of candy . 
One of my most anticipated purchases of the year. Thanks to Kamon and our wonderful masskuteers for making this possible.


----------



## toddnmd

Very nice addition. What’s the height? And is it exactly 225 heel to tip?


----------



## tchan001

My measurement shows 230mm from tip to heel and 55mm height at heel


----------



## tchan001

Milan Gravier 230x55mm sanmai gyuto 135cr3 core clad with clean wrought iron. Handle is bog oak with a stainless steel bolster.
weight: 248g



Beautiful knife originally made for my friend who offered it to me after he found his Japanese unicorn. Very simple and elegant, it truly is a classic work from Milan Gravier.


----------



## tchan001

Evan Antzenberger 85mm Suminagashi SG2 folder
Gidgee handle, liner lock


----------



## tchan001

Cris Anderson “The Mallee Burl” – 245x51mm AEB-L Gyuto with leather saya.
Handle is a retro ‘Flared Dual Taper’, fully faceted geometry, in mallee burl, G10, and copper. 
HRC 62

Read about his knives being great cutters with a very distinctive design. Now I have one and it is very nice indeed.


----------



## tchan001

Catchside 266x59mm historic structural grade wrought iron clad 1.2442 core gyuto with one piece desert ironwood handle.

Extreme geometry with a thick spine and super thin forging in taper both ways. Feels great in hand and cuts effortlessly.
Has a nice jnat finish, great combination of shiny core and Kasumi and showing the gorgeous woody details of the wrought.

Thickness on spine directly over heel - 5mm
Entering handle 7 mm
Thickness on the heel at the top of the ground bevel. - 1.15 mm
Corresponding thickness top of ground bevel at the tip 0.85 mm
Weight - 285g
Balance at heel plus 22 mm.

Had this for a while but just posting now.






Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------

